# Fiberglass repair Work



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I have been on boats my whole life (Dad= USCG Capt. still going strong), but am looking for MY first boat. I am partial to catamarans since we owned a 26 Twin Vee, and it was a great ride. I found a 1996 21' Sea Cat SL1 for sale, bare hull and trailer, but it needs repairs.



I was wanting to know if anyone experienced in fiberglass/boat repair could maybe give me an idea of what kinda costs I am looking at to get this thing fixed.












obvious transom damage














if you look closely on the left side of the hull, there is a crack near front of rod holders














I assume this is associated with above pic

























The owner said the he bought the boat in this condition, and it has been sitting since 2004. Damage is from boat coming off trailer, one engine is completely shot (broke lower in half), the other is salvageable, but the 85hp Suzuki's, which I don't really want to fool with. I really cant say much more than the pics since the boat is about 10 hours away.



Thanks for the help guys. Love this board, keeps me busy at work 



Daniel


----------



## Kajun (Oct 4, 2007)

oh man.. keep looking...that boat need so much work that by the time you would complete it...you would of spent more time and money that you could of bought a boat that needed NO work and you would of been fishing for months instead of sanding fiberglass....


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

This boat would make a great reef.


----------



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

The man for the job is Big Mikes Fiberglass Repair, he's in pace.. Doesgreat work call me if you want his number 850-982-0142......


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Marshall Steward would LOVE to do one of those. As soon as he's done with Mark's boat he may have room for it too. Give him a shout at 626-6607 in Milton.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill is right, Mr. Steward does great work at a more than fair price. Good fella to work with as well. He should be finishing mine up this spring and will be ready to start on yours!!!


----------



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

I second that. Marshall has done a repair on my boat as well. Excellent work for a ery reasonable price.:bowdown


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Fayne Limbo. This is right up his alley. 850-723-2473. He is up Hwy 87 about half way between Navarre and Hwy 90. www.limboboat.com


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I will second Fayne Limbo, he rebuilt my transom at half the price that Big Mike wanted. He did a great job. SOS refered me to him as well.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Do these guys have shops or just do it in their backyard ?

I've got a small crack I need to get fixed but I don't want it done bad enough to justify a lot of overhead built into the price.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. Steward works at his house in Milton


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Fayne Limbo actually builds custom boats, so he has a shop. Check out the web site. www.limboboat.com


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

That's an easy fix! Just unscrew the rodholder and screw a new boat onto it. Job done


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Mikvi (4/6/2008)*That's an easy fix! Just unscrew the rodholder and screw a new boat onto it. Job done




Yep. Unless you're looking for a long term hobby and the guy is going to pay you 5k to take it, then run.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

For some reason, I can not see the pic,,,fiberglass work is expensive,,,


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well thanks for the input guys, I guess my intrigue in this hull was that a good hull of this particular make and model, even with older engines, runs between 17k-22k. I sounds like the common opinion would be to steer clear though. Projects always seem to be cheaper than they really are :boo, so I will keep looking. 



Thanks for the insight guys.


----------

